# GON Forum League (2019 College Football Contest)



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2019)

*GON Forum League (2019 College Football Contest)*


Y'all know about what time it is, right? 'Bout time for another year of exciting college football action, and of course, our yearly league pick 'ems contest. Last year went down to the wire once again, but in the end, it was Chris 195 7/8 B&C taking the league crown. Can he repeat? Or will we have a new league champ?

Here's a little info on how the contest works.

It's simple. Each week we'll be making our picks for several college football games by picking the team we think will win. Deadline for making your picks is 5 minutes before each game.

Even though we will have our own league, you will still be competing against thousands of other players from many different leagues. You will be able to view the weekly overall rankings to see where you're ranked among everyone else. And of course, you will be able to see our league standings.

As always, it's free to join us. You must be a GON Forum member, or a friend of a member, in order to join. Our league is set to private, and we're only accepting members from here, or friends of members. And this is not just for the Sports Forum regulars, all GON Forum members and their friends are invited to come and join us. Just post a request to join in this thread, or send me a PM so I can PM you the Group ID# and password. If I do not respond in a timely manner, PM someone in this thread that has already joined us for the the Group ID# and password. We have to do it this way to keep out unwanted guests.

Sign up or login at this link: https://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college/register/joingroup

Already a member? Join our private group by signing in here. https://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college

*Note: Picks for Week 1 will be available on or after Monday, August 26, 2019. Y'all need to join before the contest starts so you don't get behind.*
Y'all come on and join us


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2019)

What is the group ID number


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2019)

And what is the name of the group


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2019)

I need to make sure I get brownceluse Signed up real quick


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2019)

Go ahead!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2019)

Play this year


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2019)

Actually really fun I had to duck out last year because I missed two weeks


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Actually really fun I had to duck out last year because I missed two weeks


Yeah, I remember you had to back out and I hated it for you. Sometimes more important things in life get in the way of our play time. Hope you can stick around this time. Heck, I hope we all can! 

Glad to have you join us again. Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2019)

I seriously hope some more folks join. It wont be close with my current competition!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 14, 2019)

Not to worry, we won't make TOO much fun of you for suck'n hind teat


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I seriously hope some more folks join. It wont be close with my current competition!



Awesome! Bring it on, cuz! 

Glad you could join. We need a Nole among us. 


ddgarcia said:


> Not to worry, we won't make TOO much fun of you for suck'n hind teat


Oh, man. Gonna remember this.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 16, 2019)

C'mon boys! Step outside your comfort zone a bit an have some fun.

Where is our current reigning champ, @Chris 195 7/8 B&C ? And what about @Madsnooker ?

Seems like we had a couple more to start off last year too.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2019)

I’m in send me the information


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> C'mon boys! Step outside your comfort zone a bit an have some fun.
> 
> Where is our current reigning champ, @Chris 195 7/8 B&C ? And what about @Madsnooker ?
> 
> Seems like we had a couple more to start off last year too.



Sounds like they know the winner has already signed up...??


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2019)

PM sent Brother Brown!

Alright brother SS Thug, I don’t want to hear any crying 2 weeks into the contest. Don’t want any excuses. If the neighbor discovers you sneaking on their Wi-Fi again, you’ll just have to go to the library and use one of their computers to do your picks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm in as well!!! After winning our league 3 years ago and finishing 3rd in all the leagues I have slumped a little. Gotta get my reputation back up.lol

Send me the info Britches and thanks for heading it up!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 17, 2019)

ill play, sent Me the password too


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm in as well!!! After winning our league 3 years ago and finishing 3rd in all the leagues I have slumped a little. Gotta get my reputation back up.lol
> 
> Send me the info Britches and thanks for heading it up!!!!


Awesome! This will make it 2 Buckeyes with a chance to win. 


bilgerat said:


> ill play


Glad you could join us.

PMs on the way in a few seconds with the info.

Thanks, guys. Good luck, most importantly, have fun!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2019)

I'll play,,,,and lose again,,,,thanks buds,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll play,,,,and lose again,,,,thanks buds,,,,


Great to have you, buds. You will be the first ever Michigan fan we've ever had. 

PM on the way. Gimme a sec.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Great to have you, buds. You will be the first ever Michigan fan we've ever had.
> 
> PM on the way. Gimme a sec.


I played last year,I think,,,,really more of a LSU and Bama fan though,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I played last year,I think,,,,really more of a LSU and Bama fan though,,,,


Yes, you did. And you being in Michigan made me think you were a Michigan fan. They're no good, so I can see why you're not a big fan.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, you did. And you being in Michigan made me think you were a Michigan fan. They're no good, so I can see why you're not a big fan.


OSU Sux though,,,,refuse to use THE,,,,


----------



## mossyhorn (Aug 17, 2019)

Sounds fun I try this for the first time. Do I get my shirt tail cut or worse?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2019)

All yall folks that normally SUCK in Robert's pick em should join up here. Just pick the opposite and you're liable to finally win!

Elfiii, Matthew6, BigCharlieDawg, BrowningSlayer, BuckNasty, Joe.

I would include SouthGaDawg but I'm not sure if 6 will let him out of the kitchen long enough to make his picks?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2019)

mossyhorn said:


> Sounds fun I try this for the first time. Do I get my shirt tail cut or worse?


Ha. No shirt tail cutting. Just for bragging rights and a good time. PM coming your way soon.

Glad to have you join us.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2019)

Done! Where’s the rest of you slackers?!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Done! Where’s the rest of you slackers?!!



Slayer is obviously having some doubts about this season...6 and SGD are in a singlewide on a dead end dirt rd, the rest are just skeered I reckon


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer is obviously having some doubts about this season...6 and SGD are in a singlewide on a dead end dirt rd, the rest are just skeered I reckon


Slayer will probably show back up and act like he’s been working..... Hope ehhrbodi signs up that’s a regular and even the no regular folk. I plan on winning this thang


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Slayer will probably show back up and act like he’s been working..... Hope ehhrbodi signs up that’s a regular and even the no regular folk. I plan on winning this thang


Won't have any competition from me,,,,????


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Won't have any competition from me,,,,????


Just try to remember to do your picks and you should be fine.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Slayer will probably show back up and act like he’s been working..... Hope ehhrbodi signs up that’s a regular and even the no regular folk. I plan on winning this thang


Y’all suck


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2019)

I was signing up so none of them Yankees think they have a chance to win


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Y’all suck


And you can't even remember to do your picks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I was signing up so none of them Yankees think they have a chance to win


? ? ? ?,I resemble that remark,,,,


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 19, 2019)

SB send me the sign-up info please.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> SB send me the sign-up info please.


Sorry for the late response, bud. Been busy. PM sent.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 23, 2019)

I will play. Please send info. Thanks


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> I will play. Please send info. Thanks


PM sent. 

Thanks for joining us.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 23, 2019)

picks are up!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 23, 2019)

Is there any sharks to watch out for in this league, or does a blind squirrel usually win these?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> picks are up!!!


Yup! Contest begins Friday August 30. And remember, deadline for making your picks is 5 minutes before each game! And you can change your picks at anytime BEFORE the deadline. So if you start feeling unsure about a particular pick, you may change it before the deadline.


JonathanG2013 said:


> Is there any sharks to watch out for in this league, or does a blind squirrel usually win these?


Sharks?  More like a bunch of minnows popping at everything that hits the water.  You're good, man.

Anyone else wanting to join us needs to do so BEFORE August 30.


Very nice set of opening picks! Y'all don't forget to do the two tiebreakers at the bottom!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 23, 2019)

Picks in.  Chose all under dogs.  You guys are going down.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 23, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Picks in.  Chose all under dogs.  You guys are going down.


I did that last year for the bowl pickem and won


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 24, 2019)

@Silver Britches 

Dear Mr Commish Sir,

Are we picking straight up winners this year, no points?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> @Silver Britches
> 
> Dear Mr Commish Sir,
> 
> Are we picking straight up winners this year, no points?


@ddgarcia Yes. I went ahead and removed the tie-breaker section to keep things simple. So y'all should not see that at the bottom of your picks now. Most wins, as it has always been, is all that matters. If we have a tie at the end, we'll need to pick some more games to help decide the winner. Maybe conference championship games. Y'all let me know if this is okay with y'all.

As you can see, brown and me finished with the same record after last years contest, yet, he was listed in 3rd place. The didn't matter, as he and I both tied for second. If this happens again this year, we should pick another game or two for second place. Maybe another 5 games or so, whatever y'all want. Y'all let me know.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2019)

Still time for anyone wanting to join us. Just do so BEFORE the first game Friday. And for those of you who have already joined, get those picks in before that first game Friday.

**


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2019)

Did Slayer join or is he still steering clear of this thread?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Did Slayer join or is he still steering clear of this thread?


Not yet. He may not be interested. Would like a few more peeps, though.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 29, 2019)

Mine are in. I didn't play last year so I will be the one to take chris down this year


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Mine are in. I didn't play last year so I will be the one to take chris down this year



I see everyone has made their picks. Good deal! It begins tonight. And remember, y'all may change a pick up to 5 minutes BEFORE scheduled game time - not 5 minutes before kick off. 

Now I'd like to take this time to wish myself the best of luck! 

To heck with the rest of y'all!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I see everyone has made their picks. Good deal! It begins tonight. And remember, y'all may change a pick up to 5 minutes BEFORE scheduled game time - not 5 minutes before kick off.
> 
> Now I'd like to take this time to wish myself the best of luck!
> 
> To heck with the rest of y'all!!!!



Good luck Brother Britches, you're gonna need it


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck Brother Britches, you're gonna need it


Thanks brother Thug.

Here's to hoping you suck on your picks. And I win this thing!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

FSU


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I seriously hope some more folks join. It wont be close with my current competition!



Keep picking FSU as a home favorite and you're right it won't be close


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

Purdue


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Keep picking FSU as a home favorite and you're right it won't be close



???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2019)

I know we have 1 more game but just wanted to nominate Brownceluse for this week's "Come On Man" award.?


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 2, 2019)

I think he's still coming down from his hippie Olive Branch smoke'n high


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2019)

Brother Brown is just allowing his beloved brothers to get a head start on him. He will get serious in week 3.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

I can’t even log in. How’d I do?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2019)

The ol "I forgot my password" trick...??


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I can’t even log in. How’d I do?


U sucked. Only got 2right


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> The ol "I forgot my password" trick...??


Yep. Standard dog diatribe


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Well that sux,,,,come on ND,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Well that sux,,,,come on ND,,,,


ND wont help Brown. Looks like he picked Louisville


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Not the way I wanted to start,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

Something isn’t adding up here.............. hmmm


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Something isn’t adding up here.............. hmmm


Someone signed up in your name. Wasn’t me.....this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Someone signed up in your name. Wasn’t me.....this year.


That’s dirty but hilarious.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Not the way I wanted to start,,,,


But you did much better than celuse


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ND wont help Brown. Looks like he picked Louisville



@Silver Britches GON be surprised when he finds out he did


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> @Silver Britches GON be surprised when he finds out he did


I can’t even log back in. Looks like a got kicked out.... ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2019)

Y'all go do your picks! This weeks picks begin Friday night!

*Week 1 Results*



Me and DD tied for the lead as of right now. 4 of you are tied for second. Brother Brown has last place secured all by himself!.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all go do your picks! This weeks picks begin Friday night!
> 
> *Week 1 Results*
> 
> ...


Imagine that. A mutt in last place?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Imagine that. A mutt in last place?


And a Yank in 3rd,,,,I sux,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> And a Yank in 3rd,,,,I sux,,,,


Not as bad a brown. He really sux. ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all go do your picks! This weeks picks begin Friday night!
> 
> *Week 1 Results*
> 
> ...



Dont get too comfortable up there


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

I can’t log back in. Not sure why


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I can’t log back in. Not sure why



Good lord


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont get too comfortable up there


Pfffffffffft! It's over brother! I done got too far ahead. The tissues are in the mail.


brownceluse said:


> I can’t log back in. Not sure why


For realz? PM sent brother brown.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2019)

*Last reminder! Y'all do your picks BEFORE tonight's game!*

Also, for those of you wanting an app for your phone, you may give this app a try. I do not use it, so I cannot say how well it works. If you decide to give it a try, let us know how well it works or not. I simply do all my picks from my desktop.

Note: you will have to be on a mobile device to have access to the app. Clicking the link below while at your desktop will not give you access to it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 7, 2019)

Nebraska


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks like the Thug and I are sharing the top spot after Week 2. The ranking on the side means nothing. Wins and loses is what counts. No one is running away with it, yet. I'm just trying to take it easy on y'all right now. Poor brother Brown said he was having log in issues and wasn't able to do his picks. I have no clue what the deal was / is. 

*Week 2 Standings
*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like the Thug and I are sharing the top spot after Week 2. The ranking on the side means nothing. Wins and loses is what counts. No one is running away with it, yet. I'm just trying to take it easy on y'all right now. Poor brother Brown said he was having log in issues and wasn't able to do his picks. I have no clue what the deal was / is.
> 
> *Week 2 Standings
> View attachment 982503*



Brother Brown got scared and "lost" his password.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2019)

@Chris 195 7/8 B&C @ddgarcia @mguthrie

Y'all have not done your picks yet. DD, your picks are showing incomplete. You've only done 24 of 33. I sent y'all a PM a day or two ago to remind y'all.

Y'all do your picks BEFORE the start of Fridays first game starts.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like the Thug and I are sharing the top spot after Week 2. The ranking on the side means nothing. Wins and loses is what counts. No one is running away with it, yet. I'm just trying to take it easy on y'all right now. Poor brother Brown said he was having log in issues and wasn't able to do his picks. I have no clue what the deal was / is.
> 
> *Week 2 Standings
> View attachment 982503*


I went to 5,,,,where's 4?????I'll be second soon though,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I went to 5,,,,where's 4?????I'll be second soon though,,,,


Pay no attention to the rank #, just look at the win / loss total. You and DD are tied in 3rd place. You may end up in first beofre it's all said and done. We still have a loooooooooooong ways to go before this thing is over. You may be in first one week, last the next.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm on it Brother Britches. Been way very much much too busy. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Pay no attention to the rank #, just look at the win / loss total. You and DD are tied in 3rd place. You may end up in first beofre it's all said and done. We still have a loooooooooooong ways to go before this thing is over. You may be in first one week, last the next.


Roll tide


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> @Chris 195 7/8 B&C @ddgarcia @mguthrie
> 
> Y'all have not done your picks yet. DD, your picks are showing incomplete. You've only done 24 of 33. I sent y'all a PM a day or two ago to remind y'all.
> 
> Y'all do your picks BEFORE the start of Fridays first game starts.


Got it. Thanks for the pm


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide


Go Bucks


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2019)

I’m out boys! Got hung up in North Carolina last week getting everything together for Hurricane work. Missed my picks. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m out boys! Got hung up in North Carolina last week getting everything together for Hurricane work. Missed my picks. Go Dawgs!


Understandable, bud. Life comes first. Appreciate you joining us again, though. You’ve been with me since the beginning in this contest. Maybe we can do it again next year.

I’ll go ahead and remove you from the contest to clear up that last place spot for Snook.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Understandable, bud. Life comes first. Appreciate you joining us again, though. You’ve been with me since the beginning in this contest. Maybe we can do it again next year.
> 
> I’ll go ahead and remove you from the contest to clear up that last place spot for Snook.



Lol like his loser QB...?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Lol like his loser QB...?


Yup! Exactly!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m out boys! Got hung up in North Carolina last week getting everything together for Hurricane work. Missed my picks. Go Dawgs!



One week wont hurt ya too bad. You should still beat 6


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2019)

Byu is this year's Tech


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2019)

Didnt you remind Guth to make his picks

He sure is wayyy down there.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2019)

Dont forget your picks


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont forget your picks


You ain’t gonna win


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You ain’t gonna win



I bet I'll place higher than you..?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont forget your picks


And here's another friendly reminder to do those picks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm gonna lose,,,,


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 19, 2019)

Closer to First than you are last



Jus' sayin'


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna lose,,,,



Most importantly, you're two up on that feller from "Down South"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2019)

Dont give up just because you're at the bottom...?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didnt you remind Guth to make his picks
> 
> He sure is wayyy down there.?


I'm only 4 behind. It's pretty tight competition


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> And here's another friendly reminder to do those picks.


Done


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2019)

Keep your foot on the gas Duke


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry haven't been around much lately to keep this thread updated or give happy birthday wishes, my awesome father had to have emergency bypass surgery on the 21st at St. Vincent's down in Jacksonville, and I've been staying down there by his side. He even celebrated his 84th birthday while in there, and a guy next to him had his the same day too! Heck of a way to spend a birthday! Hospital wifi had this site blocked because it is a hunting site.  I worked my way around it for a day or so, though.  Home now, and pops seems to be doing well. If y'all don't mind, say a prayer for him. That joker means the whole world to me. My fishing and hunting buddy, and best friend.

Week 5 Standings


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 30, 2019)

Prayers sent SB Bro. Glad he's doing better


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

Glad to hear he is doing better!!!! Just said a prayer for him as wel!!!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 1, 2019)

Glad to read the good report on your father SB. Prayers for a full recovery.
Also, Happy belated birthday to your father.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2019)

Y’all do your picks BEFORE Friday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Let's go Army and Boston College


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

My goodness!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> My goodness!


I know. Tough week for us all.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all do your picks BEFORE Friday.



Just another friendly reminder. Hate for anyone to miss their picks.

*Week 6 Standings
*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Just another friendly reminder. Hate for anyone to miss their picks.
> 
> *Week 6 Standings
> View attachment 985993*



Gonna be a big week for me boys


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gonna be a big week for me boys


Brother SS Thug, I just feel like you're going to have a big one as well. Noles knock off Clempson, and you take first place in our contest. It's strange, but I feel it brother!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Lawd


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2019)

Dont let all the Fire Kirby threads make you miss your picks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont let all the Fire Kirby threads make you miss your picks!


Thanks for reminding them brother! Been going 100 MPH lately! 



Y'all listen to brother SS Thug and get those picks in before Friday! Don't want to hear any excuses, or crying! 

*Week 7 Standings
*


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 24, 2019)

Y'all do your picks! Snook and Chris are having a nice battle for the top spot. Y'all don't get too confident, though, this is when I start to make a mad dash for that top spot! Comin' for y'all! And come on, Jonathan! Pick it up, son! You don't want to be the Mathew6 of this year, do you? 

*Week 8 standings
*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2019)

This is terrible.??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is terrible.??


Hang in there my brother. Here's a tip; maybe don't pick FSU this week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Hang in there my brother. Here's a tip; maybe don't pick FSU this week.



Worst tip I've ever gotten.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Worst tip I've ever gotten.


So you're going with FSU over the Orangemen?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> So you're going with FSU over the Orangemen?



I see I'll be gaining ground this week!?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 25, 2019)

This seems like one of the toughest seasons to pick games? There's so much parity its tuff to be consistent picking games.

Britches this is a big week for you!!! You dont want to fall any further behind.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 26, 2019)

I wouldn’t feel comfortable with a 10 game lead right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> This seems like one of the toughest seasons to pick games? There's so much parity its tuff to be consistent picking games.
> Britches this is a big week for you!!! You dont want to fall any further behind.


It's usually tough up to the last couple of games. And no, I can't afford to fall behind any further. Time to make that mad dash ahead of y'all. 



Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I wouldn’t feel comfortable with a 10 game lead right now.


I would! It would feel a lot better than being 5 games behind, that's fer sure! 

Good luck brothers! Got some good mathups this week!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> So you're going with FSU over the Orangemen?


I see you took my advice.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see you took my advice.?


Shoot, I knew FSU was gonna smack them boys around. Duh!  We dodged a bullet, for sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Shoot, I knew FSU was gonna smack them boys around. Duh!  We dodged a bullet, for sure.



Coin flip game...?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2019)

Dadgum Snook going strong.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 27, 2019)

It's all in how you finish. That lead can evaporate just as quick as I got it.lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> It's all in how you finish. That lead can evaporate just as quick as I got it.lol



It doesnt take much that's for sure


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 30, 2019)

Domt forget yalls picks....except Snook and Chris?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Domt forget yalls picks....except Snook and Chris?


Thanks for the reminder or I would have forgot this week.lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks for the reminder or I would have forgot this week.lol



Dadgummit..?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2019)

Do your picks Chris! You're the only one that hasn't done them yet. 

Gunning for that top spot this week. Snook won't know what hit him.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 2, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Do your picks Chris! You're the only one that hasn't done them yet.
> 
> Gunning for that top spot this week. Snook won't know what hit him.



Yes sir, I’ll get them in. Been a crazy day.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Yes sir, I’ll get them in. Been a crazy day.


I totally understand, bud.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 8, 2019)

Do your picks, brothers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2019)

Do your picks before 7 PM Friday! Snook, it shows your picks are incomplete. So finish them up when you get out of the woods. 

Do your picks, boys!

*Week 11 Results*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2019)

Yall are about to see one epic comeback


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall are about to see one epic comeback


Thanks for the compliment, man. I didn't want to have to say it myself.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Thanks for the compliment, man. I didn't want to have to say it myself.


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2019)

You're about to see the 1st undefeated week.- S&S


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're about to see the 1st undefeated week.- S&S


Go brother SS Thug! I need to get it together this week as well. Can't let that buck nut win this thing again.  Anybody but him!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2019)

Umm. I outscored all y'all last week. Not sure how that happened but it has me in striking distance of the lead.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 19, 2019)

Do your picks, homies! Not much has change at the top. 

Somebody catch the Buck nut! Anybody! 

*Week 12 Standings
*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 22, 2019)

DD and Chris, just a friendly reminder to do your picks. Y'all the only 2 that have not made them yet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 5, 2019)

Last Week boys! Do your picks! Sorry missed updating week 13, but it was pretty much the same as week 12. 

This is going to be a close finish! Who can pull it out? GO DO YOU PICKS!

*Week 14 Standings
*


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2019)

I sux,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 8, 2019)

It's over, boys! Been another enjoyable year playing with you all. Congrats to Chris for winning this thing AGAIN! Snook was in the lead for awhile, but just like his Buckeyes, he fell off at the end!  I took a hold of that 3rd place spot and didn't let go! Proud of myself. I think. 

Again, congrats to you Chris!




Thanks for playing again this year my brothers!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 8, 2019)

SB thank you sir. 
I really enjoyed playing again this year. 
Looking forward to next year. 
War Eagle!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Congrats Chris,,,,I still sux,,,,same as last year,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 9, 2019)

I enjoyed it as well. Had a 3 or 4 point lead until two weeks ago and I was in Ohio hunting with spotty reception. I made my picks that week just winging it because I couldn't do a quick research on the games with teams I had no idea their records because of bad signal. It was a miracle I even got those pics in. Needless to say Chris got me that week and I couldn't catch him again.

That's just an excuse for a loser so I'll stop and just congratulate Chris on a fine pickem season!!!!!! Great job Chris!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Not to worry, we won't make TOO much fun of you for suck'n hind teat



Congrats to Chris. SB you made up some ground in the last half.

DdGarcia...Yeah I stunk it up BUT....?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to Chris. SB you made up some ground in the last half.
> 
> DdGarcia...Yeah I stunk it up BUT....?


I was in 3rd place for few weeks or so. Never could go any higher as the season went on. Snook and Chris switched a time or two for 1st place. They're pros.

Heck, I might join the 11 and under league next year and show those snot nosed brats just who's boss! Wanna join me?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I was in 3rd place for few weeks or so. Never could go any higher as the season went on. Snook and Chris switched a time or two for 1st place. They're pros.
> 
> Heck, I might join the 11 and under league next year and show those snot nosed brats just who's boss! Wanna join me?



Make it 9U and I'm in!


----------

